# First two weeks



## Boone (Oct 5, 2014)

It's two weeks now since our Boone has joined the family, and I have to say it's going remarkably well. It amazes me how much he has learned in a relatively short time, and I'm looking forward to furthering his development. Only a few #1 accidents and never #2. Adjusted to his kennel pretty quickly and he has a pretty regular schedule; meals, potty, play, exercise, bedtime, extra. The only issue that I'm still trying to sort through is the morning routine. When he gets out of the kennel, he's fired up and ready to go! He is ravished and can't wait to eat his meal and me. It's obvious that he wants to chew everything and I have swapping out his toys for my feet, hands and body parts. This routine works well on the weekends, but the days I have to go into the office are super challenging. Any suggestions?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums! Any pictures of Boone? 

My only suggestion that might help your workday morning routine would be to get up a little earlier. No, seriously. And take comfort in the knowledge that this, too, shall pass. ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd try having him work for his food - so stick it in a Kong, kibble ball, etc. the night before. Give it to him once he's uncrated and has pottied... it will keep him busy, give him some mental exercise and focus him on something other than eating YOU!  I'd make sure you do give him some actual exercise before you leave for work though as well.


----------



## Boone (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you both for the reply. Yes, I do get up earlier (knowing he needs my attention) and he does get exercise before I'm off to work. I'll try the kibble ball distraction. Thanks again.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's another idea for a mental workout with food. After getting home and taking him outside, stick him back in his crate and create a trail of kibble leading to his food bowl with the rest of his dinner. Keep the trail short until he gets the idea and then vary the length, number of turns, and the ending spot.


----------

